# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروع کنیم یا زوده :) ؟

## mary.dhg

سلام بچهاااا
شروع کنیم یا زوده؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16): 
از خودم بخوام بگم:
اولین کنکور من سال99 بود یک سالم پشت کنکور موندم ولی مثل بچه آدم درس نخوندم.........
همش درگیر حواشی و دوست و رفیق و بچه بازی یا مثلا دانلود برنامه n روز تا کنکور یا دانلود فیلما وهمایشا.. :Y (573): 
واقعا الان از خودم خجالت میکشم...
بقیه کیلویی چند؟ 
زندگیتو...جوونیتو...بهترین روزاتو از دست دادی و نابود کردی دختر... که چی حالا؟؟ الان کجایی؟؟؟؟... از موقعیتت راضی هستی؟
خب نههه 
میدونین تو رشته ودانشگاهی که هستم خیلیا از خودشونو جایگاهشون راضین...خیلیاشون رفتن دنبال زندگیشون و خوشن....با استادا مقاله برداشتن...همش تو ازمایشگاهن ...زبان میخونن و......
خلاصه که هدف دارن... :Yahoo (100): 
میدونین چرا؟؟؟
چون میگن ما تلاشمونو کردیم ،حتما اینجوری قسمت بوده ..
ولی واقعیتش اینه من شش صبح پا میشدم رو کتابام میخوابیدم
من گوشی و تبلتمو لا کتابام باز میکردم
گوشام انقد تیز شده بود که رفت وامدای تو کوچه خیابونم زیر نظر داشتم...
من فقط برنامه مینوشتم و به هیچکدومم عمل نمیکردم... نه یه برنامه عادیااا فضایی مینوشتم مثلا روزی 17 ساعت :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  هنوزم این قضیه ی افراطی گراییم رو نتونستم کامل حلش کنم...
ولیی میخوام محکم و با جرعت بگم فدای سرم هرچی بود گذشت.. :Yahoo (111): 
حالا ترمم تموم شده معدلمم شده 18 و خدایی با وجود مجازی بودن تقلبیم نکردم انچنان :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (79): 
ولییی چون تلاش نکردم از رشته و دانشگاهم راضی نیستمممممممممممم..........
ببین رشته ی اینده داریه ها (بیوتکنولوژی) ولی دانشگاه ازاد اونم بدون کنکوراوکی نیست :Yahoo (15): 
حالا امروز 14 بهمن شب آرزوها میخوام تغییر کنم..
گوشی تبلت هدفون هندزفری همرو خاموش کردم و گذاشتم کنار ولی ایندفعه خودم خواستم  :Yahoo (1): 
دفعه های پیش ازم میگرفتن..
نصیحتم میکردن..
و من واقعا نمیفهمیدم........
نمیدونم بخاطر چیه ولی احساس میکنم تو این سه چهارماه هر روز عاقل تراز روز قبل میشم......
هیچ ایده ای برای شروع ندارم مشاورم نمیگیرم چون از کلاس یازدهم بهترین مشاورای شهرمونوداشتم و انقدر قشنگ و واقعی دروغ میگقتم که روم قسم میخوردن :Yahoo (68):  :Y (684): 
کلن ادمی نیستم که کسی بخواد زورم بده بگه فلان کارو بکن اگه خودم فهمیدم که واقعا فهمیدم که میترکونم...اگه هم نهه که مثل گذشته گند میزنم :Yahoo (17): 
خیلی رفتارزشتیه وااااقعا ادم باید منعطف باشه...ولی شاید همین که همینوهم فهمیدم یه پیشرفتی به حساب بیاداا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (5): 
خلاصه که امروز یه شروع جدیده برا من....
میخوام با انگیزه بالا و همچنین اراده دو چندان کنکورو بترکونم.....
هدفمم دندون بهشتی :Y (697): 
پیشنهاد برنامه مطالعاتی دارین بفرمایید...
من خودم میخوام طبق بودجه های جمع بندی بخونم مثلا میدونم 7 فروردین جمع بندی دهم یازدهم قلمچیه تا اون موقع نظرمه یه پلنی بچینم و بوووووووووم 
بترکوونم.
اما یسوال فنی :Yahoo (35):  میشه مثلا یه درسو جمع کنم برم درس بعدی مثلا واسه مدت زمان کم یک ماهو نیم الی دو ماه..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
  و امااااا بچها میدونین نصف بیشتر انگیزم واس خاطر چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عزیزای دل درسای دبیرستان و کنکور در مقابل دانشگاه هیچههههههههه هیچ.....
فقط واسه دانشگاه چون استرسی نداری شب اخرم میشه همرو جمع کرد و یه نمره عالی گرفت ولی این کنکور برا ما شده غول هشت پا....
البته اینکه خیلیا دلمو شکستن و فعل نشدن و نتونستنو برام صرف کردن بی تاثیر نبوده و نیست..
لطفا لطفا لطفا گند نزنید به زندگیتون بچهای عزیز مغزتونو به کار بگیرید من تا تهشو رفتم جز پشیمونی چیزی نداره...........
حالا رفیق من یا بفهم یا نفهم و خودت تجربه کن :Yahoo (99): 
والسلام
باییییی

----------


## Aliva00

موضوع تاپیک که گفتی شروع کنیم یا زوده فک کردم که قراره جمع بندی رو شروع کنی برادر من شروع کنیم یا زوده دیگه چیه !!!؟؟؟؟
امیدوارم موفق باشی و به هدفت که خیلی بزرگه برسی میتونی از برنامه پانسیون مطالعاتی استفاده کنی یکم دیدتو باز می‌کنه♥️

----------


## _Joseph_

*موفق باشید .*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*نکنید آقا نکنید
اینکارا بدجور آسیب میزنه 
روح و وران و عزت نفس تون رو داغون نکنید

 این راهش نیست....*

----------


## amirrezagh10

> *نکنید آقا نکنید
> اینکارا بدجور آسیب میزنه 
> روح و وران و عزت نفس تون رو داغون نکنید
> 
>  این راهش نیست....*


منظورت چیه زیرو جان ؟ بیشتر توضیح میدی؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> منظورت چیه زیرو جان ؟ بیشتر توضیح میدی؟


میدونی 
خیلی از ماها حتی خودم
عادت کردیم اول قبل از غرق شدن در عمل و اجرا...همیشه اول غرق در رویا بافی و خیال و انگیزه های بمب و میترکونم و دنیا رو تکون میدم و فلان میکنم بهمان میکنم هستیم

سیستم اینجوری کار نمیکنه
انگیزه خوبه ، ترکوندن و فلان و بهمان خوبه اما توی مرحله و جایگاه و زمان مناسب خودش

شما این دوحالت رو درنظر بگیر
کسی که میاد اول صبح همش با خودش میگه میترکونم و همش دنبال انگیزه های آنچنانیه 
حالا کسی رو درنظر بگیر که بدون بمب و ترقه بازی فقط مشغول دل دادن با جدیت تمام به کارش هست

بنظرت آخر شب
کدوم یک از این دونفر انگیزه ی واقعی گرفته و حالش خوبه و از خودش راضیه ؟ 

خلاصه کلام اینکه
قبل از انجام کار داد و بیداد و ترکوندن بمب و ترقه ممنوع !
آدمی که غرق در کارش شده خودش آخر هر روز از عملکردی که داشته کلی انگیزه میگیره برای پیشرفت و قوی تر ادامه دادن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

امان از انگیزه هایی که خودشون عامل سقوط میشن
حرفام کلی بود البته اصلا منظورم استارتر تاپیک نیست


آرزوی موفقیت برای همه ی آنایی که با جدیت مشغول هدفشون میشن

----------


## mary.dhg

> موضوع تاپیک که گفتی شروع کنیم یا زوده فک کردم که قراره جمع بندی رو شروع کنی برادر من شروع کنیم یا زوده دیگه چیه !!!؟؟؟؟
> امیدوارم موفق باشی و به هدفت که خیلی بزرگه برسی میتونی از برنامه پانسیون مطالعاتی استفاده کنی یکم دیدتو باز می‌کنه♥️



شرمنده...
ممنون دوست خوبم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mary.dhg

> *موفق باشید .*



مرسی ممنون

----------


## mary.dhg

> میدونی 
> خیلی از ماها حتی خودم
> عادت کردیم اول قبل از غرق شدن در عمل و اجرا...همیشه اول غرق در رویا بافی و خیال و انگیزه های بمب و میترکونم و دنیا رو تکون میدم و فلان میکنم بهمان میکنم هستیم
> 
> سیستم اینجوری کار نمیکنه
> انگیزه خوبه ، ترکوندن و فلان و بهمان خوبه اما توی مرحله و جایگاه و زمان مناسب خودش
> 
> شما این دوحالت رو درنظر بگیر
> کسی که میاد اول صبح همش با خودش میگه میترکونم و همش دنبال انگیزه های آنچنانیه 
> ...


سلام تا حدودی با نظرتون موافقم وتا حد زیادیم نه..  :Yahoo (4): 
و اینکه من قصدم از تایپیک زدن سرو صدا و انگیزه دادن مضاعف نبود و نیست......
من دوست داشتم استارتمو واسه کنکور 1401 ثبت کنم و بگم هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست.............
هدف من این بود که بگم ای رفیقی که کنکور داری ولی بخاطر اطرافیانت داری درس میخونی و اینستاگرام وتلگرام و توییتر و یوتیوب و دوست و رفیقاتو بیشتر از ایندت دوست داری..........
من تا تهشووووو رفتم جز پشیمونی هیچیییی نداره....
هرچند اگه انگیزه شروع کاریونداشته باشی هیچکاری نمیکنی اگه هم بکنی از سر اجباره و 
هیچ وقت به اندازه کسی که هدف داره ، انگیزه داره ، روحیه کمک به دوست و هم نوعشو داره و... موفق نمیشی.. که باز اگه هم بشی اونقدرا به دلت نمیچسبه  :Yahoo (1): 
و لازمه اینوهم اضافه کنم که اگه قصدم انگیزه الکی دادن و در حد حرف بود ساعت 5 صبح تایپیک میزدم چون من معولا این ساعت بیدارم..

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام تا حدودی با نظرتون موافقم وتا حد زیادیم نه.. 
> و اینکه من قصدم از تایپیک زدن سرو صدا و انگیزه دادن مضاعف نبود و نیست......
> من دوست داشتم استارتمو واسه کنکور 1401 ثبت کنم و بگم هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست.............
> هدف من این بود که بگم ای رفیقی که کنکور داری ولی بخاطر اطرافیانت داری درس میخونی و اینستاگرام وتلگرام و توییتر و یوتیوب و دوست و رفیقاتو بیشتر از ایندت دوست داری..........
> من تا تهشووووو رفتم جز پشیمونی هیچیییی نداره....
> هرچند اگه انگیزه شروع کاریونداشته باشی هیچکاری نمیکنی اگه هم بکنی از سر اجباره و 
> هیچ وقت به اندازه کسی که هدف داره ، انگیزه داره ، روحیه کمک به دوست و هم نوعشو داره و... موفق نمیشی.. که باز اگه هم بشی اونقدرا به دلت نمیچسبه 
> و لازمه اینوهم اضافه کنم که اگه قصدم انگیزه الکی دادن و در حد حرف بود ساعت 5 صبح تایپیک میزدم چون من معولا این ساعت بیدارم..


*دوست من امروز ساعت 8/7 تاپیک زده ای و از گذشته و حال و اینده ات گفته ای
گذشته تبدیل شده به خاطراتت 
حال در جریان است 
و آینده مبهم 

و در حال حاضر هم برگشته ای و به گفته های ما اهمیت میدهی که چی میگوییم و نمیگوییم و .... و داری اونایی که برات سیگنال میشه صادر میکنن تشکر میکنی در اثر ترشح دوپامین و برای اونایی که با یک ذهنیت و ترس و مبهم توام با شاید یکم واقعیت و همه گرایی بهت حرفهایی مزنن توضیح میی که این بوده و و.....

وقتی حرفت رو ساعت 8.7 ثبت کردی دیگه حرف من و اون و .... دیگه باید برات هیچ اهمیتی نداشته باشه /

رستگار رحمانی تو اینستاش نوشته بود 
اگر زندگیت تبدیل بشه به فیلم هالیوودی چند نفر میان فیلمت رو ببین؟>؟ اصلا ایا آدم صف میکشن تا زندگیت رو تماشا کنن؟
اگر جواب زیاد است و بله که آفرین بر تو 

اگر جواب نه است از همینی امروز شروع کن 

و دوباره به یک جمله طلایی از رستگار رحمانی برمیگردم 
هیچ رویدادیدر گذشته نتوانسته مانع حضور ما در حال حاضر بشه و اگر گذشته نتواند جلوی حضور ما در حال را بگیرد که زمانی اینده ما بود چه قدرتی میتواند این کار را بکند؟؟

پس کلا دیگه نباید برات اهمیتی داشته باشه اینجا چی میگن و چه زمانیه و چی میشه و نمیشه بشه و نمیشه هم نباید برات اهمیتی داشته باشن 
مسیر که عوض نمیشه هدف که عوض نمیشه تو هم که عوض نمیشی پس ول کن این بند ها و طنابهای الکی رو و بشین پای کارت*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام تا حدودی با نظرتون موافقم وتا حد زیادیم نه.. 
> و اینکه من قصدم از تایپیک زدن سرو صدا و انگیزه دادن مضاعف نبود و نیست......
> من دوست داشتم استارتمو واسه کنکور 1401 ثبت کنم و بگم هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست.............
> هدف من این بود که بگم ای رفیقی که کنکور داری ولی بخاطر اطرافیانت داری درس میخونی و اینستاگرام وتلگرام و توییتر و یوتیوب و دوست و رفیقاتو بیشتر از ایندت دوست داری..........
> من تا تهشووووو رفتم جز پشیمونی هیچیییی نداره....
> هرچند اگه انگیزه شروع کاریونداشته باشی هیچکاری نمیکنی اگه هم بکنی از سر اجباره و 
> هیچ وقت به اندازه کسی که هدف داره ، انگیزه داره ، روحیه کمک به دوست و هم نوعشو داره و... موفق نمیشی.. که باز اگه هم بشی اونقدرا به دلت نمیچسبه 
> و لازمه اینوهم اضافه کنم که اگه قصدم انگیزه الکی دادن و در حد حرف بود ساعت 5 صبح تایپیک میزدم چون من معولا این ساعت بیدارم..


*عیلک سلام 

خب ، از چیزی که نوشتی و توضیحاتت مشخصه که منظور من رو متوجه نشدی و یجورایی شخصی برداشت کردی
درکل بحث خاصی هم نمیخواستم بکنم 


اما جدای از همه ی اینا
بخوام یبار صادقانه و تاحدودی بی رحمانه چیزی رو بگم اون اینکه
توی این دوسالی که انجمن بودم ، تا به حال هیچ وقت ندیدم کسی که در شروع توی حرف هاش انگیزه های طوفانی داره ، درعملش و درس خوندنش هم شاهد این انگیزهه باشیم 
تا حالا از زمان حضورم توی انجمن کسی رو ندیدم واقعا خودش رو در عمل به آب و آتیش بزنه واقعا در عمل و تا آخرش انگیزه اش رو نشون بده 
همچین چیزی فقط درصورتی پیش میاد که ...
که...
که...

که...

 عمیقا آرزو میکنم همگی تون پای هدفتون وایسید و با موفقیت تون همگی کیف کنیم
موفق باشید*

----------


## hediyeh80

> سلام بچهاااا
> شروع کنیم یا زوده؟؟؟
> از خودم بخوام بگم:
> اولین کنکور من سال99 بود یک سالم پشت کنکور موندم ولی مثل بچه آدم درس نخوندم.........
> همش درگیر حواشی و دوست و رفیق و بچه بازی یا مثلا دانلود برنامه n روز تا کنکور یا دانلود فیلما وهمایشا..
> واقعا الان از خودم خجالت میکشم...
> بقیه کیلویی چند؟ 
> زندگیتو...جوونیتو...بهترین روزاتو از دست دادی و نابود کردی دختر... که چی حالا؟؟ الان کجایی؟؟؟؟... از موقعیتت راضی هستی؟
> خب نههه 
> ...


 موفق باشی فقط سعی کن استمرار داشته باشی تو درس خوندن چون خیلی ها دیدم چند روز بکوب خوندن بعدش رها کردن به قول شاعر رهرو ان است که اهسته و پیوسته رود البته الان دیگه اهسته رفتن بدرد نمیخوره فقط پیوستگی مهمه تو درس خوندن :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Parimah

> سلام بچهاااا
> شروع کنیم یا زوده؟؟؟
> از خودم بخوام بگم:
> اولین کنکور من سال99 بود یک سالم پشت کنکور موندم ولی مثل بچه آدم درس نخوندم.........
> همش درگیر حواشی و دوست و رفیق و بچه بازی یا مثلا دانلود برنامه n روز تا کنکور یا دانلود فیلما وهمایشا..
> واقعا الان از خودم خجالت میکشم...
> بقیه کیلویی چند؟ 
> زندگیتو...جوونیتو...بهترین روزاتو از دست دادی و نابود کردی دختر... که چی حالا؟؟ الان کجایی؟؟؟؟... از موقعیتت راضی هستی؟
> خب نههه 
> ...


همه حرفهات درست دوست عزیزم 

ولی واقعا شروع کن 

بخاطر شب آرزو یا هر چیزی که انگیزه کاذب یا روحیه مضاعف بهت بده که حالت جوگیر شدن یا ترکوندن داشته باشه تهش میشه افت و خیز 

از کم و در حد وضعیت الانت که یه مدت مثلا نخوندی استارت بزن بعد ببرش بالا

کمال گرایی هم سرشت انسان هست 

انسان همیشه میخواد تو هر کاری بهترین باشه 

بهترین بودن خوب هست ولی اگه روتین بد و تنبلی رو 90 درصد پیاده و انجام میداده 

باید عادات بدشو اصلاح کنه چطوری؟

تو مدت 21 روز 

مثلا تو 2 ساعت به زور درس میخوندی از همون ساعت شروع کن روز دوم 2 ساعت روش بیار 

در هفته میبینی به تایم درستش رسیدی همونو فیکس نگه دار

مثل این میمونه من تصمیم داشته باشم روی پایین تنه م کار کنم و خوش فرم ترش کنم 

یکدفعه نمیتونم 50 تا دراز نشست و اسکوات برم چون کمال گرایی تو ذهنم دارم که پایین تنه م باید مثل کایلی جنر بشه 

این خوبه یه ذهنیت واسه خودم درست کردم ولی چطوری بهش برسم؟

باید خورد خورد کنم 

امروز 5 تا برم 

فردا 5 تا 

پس فردا 5 تا 

....

اینطوری میرسم به 50 

اینکه یکدفعه تصمیم به تغییر گرفتی خوبه نشون میده هوشیاری 

ولی عاقلانه و آگاهانه نسبت به وضعیت خودت اقدام کن 

انسان توانگره موفقیت هم همیشه از حال بد میاد نه از انگیزه قوی 

عادات خوبتو از الان استارتشو بزن

الان همه بگن تو نمیتونی رها میکنی؟

بنظرم اگه همه بگن تو میتونی یعنی ناتوانی 

چون بیشتر اوقات کلمات منفی باعث میشن آدم حرکت کنه ، اینکه بگن تو چقدر چاقی ، وای تو هنوز تو دیپلمت موندی؟ 

 یه آمپول زن ساده هم نیستی ، یه تپه چربی با خودت حمل میکنی؟ دماغت چقدر تو آفساید هست ، موهات مثل موکد هست اذییت نمیکنه ؟

این حرفها واسه نود درصد آدم های دور و ورم باعث تغییرشده 

ولی بهشون میگفتن تو فوق العاده ای مثل آب راکد تو همون وضعیت خودشون میموندن

از تو حرکت از خدا برکت 

بهترینها سهم روحت  :Yahoo (90):

----------

